# Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Lets have our first voting top 25 rankings for the summer. Most all recruiting for the upcoming season is done, we know who is in or out for the NBA/Pros. Voting ends in two weeks August 15. ALso no votes like 1. Kansas and 2-25 everyone else. NO.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Will get one around in the next couple of days.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



kansasalumn said:


> Lets have our first voting top 25 rankings for the summer. Most all recruiting for the upcoming season is done, we know who is in or out for the NBA/Pros. Voting ends in two weeks August 15. ALso no votes like *1. Kansas and 2-25 everyone else.* NO.


You won't have to worry about that. :funny:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

i have seen some rankings, I do not understand that UK and UNC is in the top 10, and both teams lose 4 of 5 startes and they are still in the top 10, and last year KU lost 6 players which 4 got drafted and they rank 23 and had to fight their way to the top 10.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



kansasalumn said:


> i have seen some rankings, I do not understand that UK and UNC is in the top 10, and both teams lose 4 of 5 startes and they are still in the top 10, and last year KU lost 6 players which 4 got drafted and they rank 23 and had to fight their way to the top 10.


Kentucky is losing 2 starters, one of which was useless anyways. What they are gaining will more than make up for what they lost.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



kansasalumn said:


> i have seen some rankings, I do not understand that UK and UNC is in the top 10, and both teams lose 4 of 5 startes and they are still in the top 10, and last year KU lost 6 players which 4 got drafted and they rank 23 and had to fight their way to the top 10.


UNC is loaded, and they brought in the 2nd best recruiting class in the country. We are almost 10 deep with top 75 recruits. Plus I know you won't like to hear this but Roy is definitely going to get them headed in the right direction. I still maintain we are a year off but UNC has final 4 potential this year. 


1. Kansas
2. Kentucky
3. Villanova
4. Texas
5. Michigan State
6. Purude
7. West Virginia
8. Duke
9. UNC
10. Cal
11. Michigan
12. Butler
13. Connecticut
14. Washington
15. Illinois
16. Ohio State
17. Oklahoma
18. Tennessee
19. Georgia Tech
20. Oklahoma State
21. Clemson
22. Xavier
23. Gonzaga
24. Mississippi State
25. Notre Dame


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

I'm gonna stick with a Top 10 for now...

1. Kansas
2. Texas
3. Michigan State
4. Villanova
5. Kentucky
6. Purdue
7. West Virginia
8. Duke
9. Cal
10. UNC

There's absolutely no reason for anyone to put any team _other_ than *Kansas* in the number one spot. They have arguably the best PG and the most fundamentally sound big man in college basketball returning. Add in a stacked recruiting class, including the two Henry brothers, and you easily have the preseason #1 team... *Michigan State* gets in the top 3 just out of respect for what they did in the tournament last season. I can see this team dropping out of the Top 10 sometime during the season... Why do I have a feeling that *Villanova* losing Cunningham is bigger than most people think? I guess they're assuming the addition of former Dukie, Taylor King, will make up for the loss  ... I have no doubt that *Kentucky* will be a national contender by season's end, however, to rank a team with so many freshman key players as #1 or #2 in the preseason is a bit of a stretch... If Andre Dawkins gets cleared for *Duke*, they're moving up above *West Virginia*... *UNC* has the most talent in the ACC, but Larry Drew at PG doesn't do much for me. If he's improved or if Strickland is good enough to play point, they could end up several notches above everyone else in the ACC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

1. Kansas
2. Kentucky
3. Mich. State
4. UNC
5. Texas
6. West Virgina
7. Duke
8. Purdue
9. Villanova
10. Uconn

Top 10 for now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



kansasalumn said:


> i have seen some rankings, I do not understand that UK and UNC is in the top 10, and both teams lose 4 of 5 startes and they are still in the top 10, and last year KU lost 6 players which 4 got drafted and they rank 23 and had to fight their way to the top 10.


Thats because both teams have more talent than pretty much all of college ball. UNC is particularly loaded in the front court, best overall big man depth in college no doubt.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

^that's pure bull, HB. you have no PG right now! isn't that what's separated UNC from the rest of the ACC and the nation the last 6-7 years???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Dexter Strickland can bring the ball up. He doesn't have to be a pass first point, and when worst comes to worst, Drew can handle point duties. Lets not act like every team in the nation has a pass first point at the helms. Mich. State got to the finals with a scoring point, Louisville got far without any traditional points either. We are still one of the most talented teams in the nation. I dont see how anyone can put a Duke team that just lost Gerald Henderson and didnt bring in any notable recruit that will address their toughness issue upfront over UNC or in the top 5 in the nation for that matter. Thats what seperates us from the other teams in the nation, we are loaded with NBA players.

Also as bball mentioned, UNC just had the 2nd best recruiting class in college this year, thats more than a plus.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

As Al Featherston put it - what's separated UNC and Duke (or the rest of the country for that matter) the last 6 years? Raymond Felton and Ty Lawson. You can't tell me just having a mediocre and/or inexperienced guy running PG isn't going to be a big deal for UNC. And btw, it has so little to do with being a pass first PG (Did you consider Lawson a pass first PG? cause I sure don't think he was).

And for the record, I have no doubt UNC will be right up there at the end, but to put them in a preseason poll in the Top 4 when there's a GIANT question mark at the PG spot? Respectfully, strongly disagree.

And btw, you're team is _loaded_ with NBA players? You have Davis and Henson. Strickland, McDonald, and maybe even Thompson have potential, but they for sure aren't sure-thing NBA caliber players.

Rank UNC above Duke - no problem. This isn't a Duke vs. UNC thing. This is a "you have no proven PG" thing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Lol Al Featherston is an idiot. Duke was bringing in perimeter players, never getting any solid front court players and he says what seperates the two in the last 6 years is the pg position. Thats a big FAT NO! Year after year, Duke has lost in the tourney because their perimeter game falls flat and they get killed on the inside. Its a nice luxury to have dynamic points, but a lot of teams in the country do well without it. Who's the true point that Duke has used in the last 6 years? Didnt stop them from making the tourney has it?

Dexter Strickland is a scoring guard who can handle the rock. Thats all that matters. Every team below UNC also have giant holes, you have Duke above UNC in your poll, tell me how they have addressed their front court issues? They lost Elliot Williams and Gerald Henderson, who's going to fill in for those guys particularly Henderson. Every team has flaws, Kentucky has little to no perimeter shooting, same goes for State, Kansas has a great starting five but I am not blown away by their bench. Bottom line every team has a flaw, UNC's point guard situation isn't as dire as you make it out to be.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

you're completely missing what im saying. i'm talking about preseason rankings. that's it. you're putting UNC as a _preseason _top 4 team when they have no proven PG. i will continue to ignore Duke references b/c we both know why they've been bad and we agree on why they've been bad, so i'm not wasting my time with that... absolutely every team has flaws. kentucky - i refuse to put them as a top 1 or 2 team because they have an unproven team with an unproven coach ("unproven" at UK). again, i'm not saying UNC will be bad, but _they have no proven PG_ therefore _they have no business being in the top 4 to start the season._ isn't it common practice to put teams that have proven talent up towards the top of the rankings to start a season?

as for Al - for being such an idiot, ACC people sure do pay a lot of attention to what he writes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Its because overall talent I dont see any of the teams below them as any better. Matter of fact this particular team doesnt need a Felton or Lawson because there are so many talented individual players. They just need a guy who can bring the ball up, make good decisions and not be turn over prone. Thats Strickland. You play your best talent, and the most talented UNC squad is Strickland/Ginyard/Henson/Thompson/Davis. There are less than 5 teams in college ball that can boast of a more talented starting five.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

^i'm good with that explanation

btw, i'm hoping Dawkins can at least partly fill the holes left by G and Elliot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Duke's season will depend on Plumlee's development. If he strays away from the perimeter, they have got a shot.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Top 10 for the time being...

1. Texas
2. Michigan St.
3. Kansas
4. Kentucky
5. UNC
6. Duke
7. West Virginia
8. Villanova
9. California
10. UConn


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

1 Kansas
2 Michigan State
3 Villanova
4 Texas
5 Purdue
6 Duke
7 Tennessee
8 West Virgina
9 California
10 UNC
11 Kentucky
12 Butler
13 Michigan 
14 Mississippi State
15 Washington
16 Ohio State
17 Maryland
18 Oklahoma State
19 UCONN
20 Maryland
21 Missouri
22 Georgetown
23 Tulsa
24 Minnesota
25 K-State


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

1.Kansas
2.Michigan State
3.Villanova
4.Texas
5.North Carolina
6.Kentucky
7.Purdue
8.Tennessee
9.Duke
10.Missouri
11.West Virginia
12.Butler
13.UCLA
14.Michigan
15.Mississippi State
16.Cal
17.Maryland
18.Louisville
19.Oklahoma State
20.Illinois
21.Washington
22.Notre Dame
23.Dayton
24.Georgia Tech
25.Gonzaga


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

^North Carolina over Kentucky? Interesting


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Also Tennessee at #8? Really interesting.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

it's becoming increasingly apparent that i dont understand how _preseason_ rankings are supposed to work


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Preseason rankings are always the most difficult to do...UNC is probably the team I'm most torn on...they lost so much leaving them very young but they have a ton of talent. As for the mid-majors, Dayton looks to be the clear favorite in the A10 as with Butler again in the Horizon. BYU returns a lot and could be a bit under the radar in the MWC. 

1. Kansas
2. Tennessee
3. West Virginia
4. Michigan St.
5. Villanova
6. Kentucky
7. Louisville
8. Oklahoma
9. UConn
10. Clemson
11. Mississippi St.
12. UNC
13. UCLA
14. Missouri
15. Arizona St.
16. Texas
17. Duke
18. Syracuse
19. Florida
20. Purdue
21. Butler
22. Florida St.
23. Dayton
24. BYU
25. Ohio St.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



kansasalumn said:


> i have seen some rankings, I do not understand that UK and UNC is in the top 10, and both teams lose 4 of 5 startes and they are still in the top 10, and last year KU lost 6 players which 4 got drafted and they rank 23 and had to fight their way to the top 10.


Because of Kansas' success last year after losing so much, I know that I'm a lot more hesitant to drop teams way off now. Kentucky has such a sick recruiting class that with Calipari's defensive mindset and the return of Patterson, they should be a top 10 team and a National Championship contender.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



HB said:


> ^North Carolina over Kentucky? Interesting


I really like Kentucky's team (very similar to the '08 Memphis squad), but I think that UNC has that kind of recruiting class coming in plus more returning talent (Davis, Ginyard). 



BlueBaron said:


> Also Tennessee at #8? Really interesting.


This is the one I'm not sure of. But Tyler Smith is coming back, we saw two years ago what that crazy, Pearl style can do with solid talent, and I'm just not sold on the teams below them. Duke would've been Top 5 if Elliot Williams had come back considering his move into the starting lineup propelled Duke down the stretch.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



coolpohle said:


> Preseason rankings are always the most difficult to do...UNC is probably the team I'm most torn on...they lost so much leaving them very young but they have a ton of talent. As for the mid-majors, Dayton looks to be the clear favorite in the A10 as with Butler again in the Horizon. BYU returns a lot and could be a bit under the radar in the MWC.
> 
> 1. Kansas
> 2. Tennessee
> ...


No Michigan?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



TM said:


> it's becoming increasingly apparent that i dont understand how _preseason_ rankings are supposed to work


It is also base on opinion, and just a way to fans to argue and discuss. AKA on the first FB coaches poll, Kansas is #26 and I htink they were rank in the top 25 last year to begin the season, and this year they are a better team. Go figure.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

T Shock - I know some people are high on Michigan but in comparing them to a team like Ohio St. who I ranked 25th, the Buckeyes were better last year and return everyone besides Mullens. In looking at Michigan, I see a 9-9 Big Ten team last year who lost over a quarter of their minutes from a year ago. And with only one four star recruit coming in, I just don't see enough to put them in my top 25. A combo like Harris and Sims could definitely prove me wrong, but I want to see it first.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



coolpohle said:


> T Shock - I know some people are high on Michigan but in comparing them to a team like Ohio St. who I ranked 25th, the Buckeyes were better last year and return everyone besides Mullens. In looking at Michigan, I see a 9-9 Big Ten team last year who lost over a quarter of their minutes from a year ago. And with only one four star recruit coming in, I just don't see enough to put them in my top 25. A combo like Harris and Sims could definitely prove me wrong, but I want to see it first.


I get ya. I can tell you that the 1/4 of their minutes lost were guys who were terrible to begin with and were playing simply because they were undermanned in a recruiting class or two. The Big Ten definitely has the potential to be really good this year with Michigan State, Purdue, Ohio State, Michigan, Illinois, Wisconsin, Minnesota, and perhaps even Northwestern.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Yeah, guys like Lee and Merritt didn't do much when they were out there, but being replaced by the likes of Lucas-Perry and Grady doesn't get a ringing endorsement from me. The Big Ten should be decent, and I'd imagine we'll get five dancing for sure and probably six. I think Minnesota will make the biggest improvement from last year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

Anybody who doesn't have Gonzaga in their top 25 is nuts.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

I suppose you have them at #1?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*

1. Kansas
2. Texas
3. Michigan State
4. Villanova
5. Kentucky
6. North Carolina
7. Tennessee
8. West Virginia
9. Cal
10. Purdon't
11. Butler
12. Oklahoma
13. Washington
14. Ohio State
15. Duke
16. Oklahoma State
17. Michigan
18. UCONN
19. Dayton
20. Xavier
21. Georgetown
22. Mississippi St.
23. Missouri
24. Tulsa
25. South Carolina


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



zagsfan20 said:


> Anybody who doesn't have Gonzaga in their top 25 is nuts.



I must be nuts or not a Homer.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: VOTE VOTE Top 25 SUMMER RANKINGS*



zagsfan20 said:


> Anybody who doesn't have Gonzaga in their top 25 is nuts.


sometimes I don't even put zags in my top 25 or rank low just b/c of your homerism


----------

